# Coding for Bicep/Tricep muscle repair



## lchiar41 (Nov 21, 2011)

The doctor coded cpt 25270 3 x's, I am not sure if this is correct

Op report statesatient has a disruption of the biceps, triceps and mobile wad due to degloving injury.  

"the decision was made to repair the triceps disruption with an interrupted and running 3-0 chromic suture.  The length of the triceps muscle was then reapproximated with insertion above the olecranon process.  in addition, lateral aspect of the triceps was also repaires and brought to the midline in a similar fashion at the medial aspect of the muscle belly.  this constituted a 2-muscle repair of the triceps.  Next the distal end of the biceps muscle was then tagged with o prolene suture.  On the Volar aspect of the forearm, the extensoe mechanisms were also repaired and reapproximated after debridement of the ischemic muscle.

This muscle was reapproximated with interrupted 3-0 chromin suture.  the muscle was most likely extensor carpi brevis, extensor digitorum muscle as well."


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 21, 2011)

For the bicep and triceps repairs, I would use 24342 (Reinsertion of ruptured biceps or triceps tendon, distal, with or without tendon graft).

For the forearm muscle repairs, I would use 27270 with modifiers 59 and 51.

Hope this helps..


----------

